# Pink Mbuna?



## PitBully (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm looking at this ad and I see a pink mbuna. Can someone tell me the name of this fish?










It is the one on the lower left corner, below the Yellow Lab.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Pretty sure that's either photoshopped-up or taken under some intense pink light.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes there was a really long thread a while back since the OP wanted that fish and was indignant that a reputable food vendor might photoshop a cichlid. In fact, I think there was some disbelief going on, LOL.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I've seen red zebras show up pink in alot of pics. Maybe not the hot pink like in that ad but pink.


----------



## PitBully (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks! :thumb: Too good to be true I guess.


----------



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

My albino red top zebras looked pink in certain lighting. I think it's just an albino with some high contrast action.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

My red zebra is "pink". Also, 1/3 of her fry are pink. The other 1/3 is the more traditional red, and the rest are blue.


----------



## Noobfishdude (Jul 21, 2016)

You guys are trippin I have a male and a female pink mbuna. And no it doesn't take a pink light lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I am not aware of a pink mbuna from the lake. Adult male red zebras are peach and can appear pink. But a fish with pink fry? What is the species?


----------

